# Five Star Range



## judyob (Aug 21, 2005)

We are moving into a new home and redoing the kitchen. We currently have a Viking 36" gas range that we have to leave, and I have been doing research on ranges. I saw an ad for a Five Star 60" dual fuel that looks fantastic, one gas oven, one electric, with 6 burners, grill & griddle. The griddle can also convert to a grill, doubling grill space. 
Has anyone had any experience with Five Star? I would appreciate any opinions. Thank you.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Judyob, you can use the "search" button to look for conversations that have mentioned "Five Star Range" in the past. You'll find a good number.

Epinions.com has one rating. I'm afraid the rater wasn't very happy with the stove, but it wasn't the same model. (Remember, Epinions.com ratings are voluntary; they are not a scientific survey.) Look around on the web; you'll probably find more.

Good luck!
Mezzaluna


----------

